# UGI W/ small bowel follow through



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

I recently had an Upper GI with a small bowel follow through. I had a small bowel follow through years before and had no problems. When I drank the fizzy stuff and the thick Barium for the Upper GI. I ended up feeling nauseated and got a headache. I suffered with the headache for the rest of the testing which took 4-5 hours. After the tests. I got a little something to eat and a cup of coffee thinking I needed some caffine and something in my stomach. I ended up getting a severe headache, very upset stomach. I started to vomit. I was sick for two days. I kept trying pain relievers for the headache. I called the doctor and he told me to take some Milk of magnesium to flush me out faster. He said that the Barium made me sick. Has anybody else had a reacting like that?


----------



## 13630 (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear how bad your procedure went. I had the same procedure in November. The procedure lasted 30 minutes. They said they never saw anyone with such a fast motility. I was happy to be out of there. They did warn about the ability for the barium to constipate... and by drinking coffee ( an irritant which also dehydrates you)I believe it exacerbated the situation. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

I have not had those side effects, but it can happen. After the test, you should drink plenty of water to help avoid constipation and to help flush the barium out. You will have light or white stools for a few days after the test. Worse part was flushing this stuff as it does not want to go down. Char


----------

